# How to access my list paychecks



## AngelGluten (Jun 27, 2022)

Alright so this one is quite a bit lol. I quit target in April but I walked out. So I don’t want to show my face and embarrass myself. Recently when I try to sign into workday to see my checks it does not let me sign in ir change my password. Is there a corporate email I can email because I’m pretty sure to request my checks be mailed to me I have to have the check numbers and what not


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 28, 2022)

AngelGluten said:


> Alright so this one is quite a bit lol. I quit target in April but I walked out. So I don’t want to show my face and embarrass myself. Recently when I try to sign into workday to see my checks it does not let me sign in ir change my password. Is there a corporate email I can email because I’m pretty sure to request my checks be mailed to me I have to have the check numbers and what not


Ask your hr or call HROC.


----------



## DC Diva (Jun 28, 2022)

Not a Target TM anymore, so you don’t have systems access.  Store HR is not your HR anymore, as you screwed them over by walking off the job, and are no longer a Target TM.  HROC is your only hope, I believe they can give you copies of everything in your personnel file, including paycheck copies, from a written request.


----------

